# Probleme mit Multicast über IPv6, DatagramChannel



## JoeyJoe (18. Apr 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
wie kann man einen Multicast über IPv6 und DatagramChannel realisieren? Ist das überhaupt so möglich und falls nein was wäre die Alternative?
Folgender Code für die Receive-Seite wirft mir den Fehler "IPv6 socket cannot join IPv4 multicast group  at java.base/sun.nio.ch.DatagramChannelImpl.innerJoin(Unknown Source)":

```
try (DatagramChannel channel = DatagramChannel.open(StandardProtocolFamily.INET6)) {
            NetworkInterface iface = NetworkInterface.getByInetAddress(InetAddress.getByName("0:0:0:0:0:FFFF:7F00:0001"));
            channel.setOption(StandardSocketOptions.SO_REUSEADDR, true).bind(new InetSocketAddress(4242))
                    .setOption(StandardSocketOptions.IP_MULTICAST_IF, iface);

            InetAddress group = InetAddress.getByName("0:0:0:0:0:FFFF:E400:0101");
           
            MembershipKey key = channel.join(group, iface);

        } catch (IOException e) {

        }
```
Anscheinend liegt es an der Gruppe, die erstellt wird, das Netzwerkinterface sollte ja für IPv6 passend sein. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das lösen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Mühe und viele Grüße,
Joey


----------



## Joah (6. Jun 2018)

Multicast-Adressen sind durch das Präfix "ff::/8" gekennzeichnet. Sie beginnen immer mit "ff". Quelle
Was hast du denn eigentlich vor?


----------

